# Imagination



## QuadHelix (May 16, 2016)

*Imagination*

In this document I've used some logic that may seem bizarre, but I assure any reader that it's not impossible logic, and upon comprehension, you will become affluent with your imagination.
*Thought*

_“Thought is as light as a feather, but can be as stern as a rock.”
_
There are a few obstacles that we must surpass for ourselves to flourish. The first is mental illness. All humans have had, at some point, a mental illness; diagnosed by separation from natural thought, and not by man-made doctrine that assesses a less natural thought-process, Government life.

The most common natural mental illness, and critical to this essay, is the counter-argument that one thinks of almost simultaneously to any thought. There are two forms, the lesser form and the greater form. Here are some examples:

Player: “I'm right about this subject!”
Counter: “You're wrong about that subject!”
Player: “I'm White.”
Counter: “You're Black.”

It's important to realize that beyond whether you're right or wrong about a subject, a thought is private and can be processed in any way you want. It's when we project thoughts in non-creative circumstances, that there's pressure on the correct mode of thought. In creative circumstances, it's beneficent, and more intelligent, to be peaceful even in incorrect thought.

Confidence, is synchronous with thought; and style is synonymous with thought. Think you're intelligent, and dismiss the counter-argument; for creativity is boosted by confidence, and style comes by confident creativity.

If you only doubt yourself, you're sure to fail in creative endeavours. Be a scientist, in mind, without a degree, dismissing the counter-argument that you need it; then, when engaged in creativity, your ideas mean something more than what others may deem impartial, or imperfect.

True thought consists of two, or two-and-a-half phases, The first phase and second phase are fluid, and adaptable, but the third must be a transition to the next thought, and is considered half a thought. Think, 'the house is red' even if it's blue, be confident in your thought, and then either transition across this wave of thought, or end your thought-process.

Worded-thought follows a rhythm; rhythm that sometimes stutters, or is lost; and in times like these you may feel embarrassed. However, stuttering or losing rhythm, is part of the rhythm, and should be treated equally to full-thoughts. Thought is more about expression and imagery, and less about words; dominant worded-thought is a mental-illness.

To conclude, your thoughts are your own, do not let them be anyone else's; though this may be a hard task given all natural mental-illnesses, it's possible with wisdom. Think in the moment, and let these moments be unique, small or great.

*Dimension*

_“The theory of infinite dimensions is as infinite as the reality.”
_
Disclaimer: below is a list of dimensions from 1 through 6, with a description for each of them.


One
Opposite
Trinity
Equality
Imperfection
Accurate

*One *is the beginning of the theory of infinite dimensions; it's infinitely small. Humans evolved from apes; hypothetically, the ape, from human experience, is in the image of dimension-one. A good metaphor I often employ with my imagination: I am the son of the Ape Creator ( in reference to God ). Of course, there are different formats of one-dimension; a single, solitary point, in some cases – an alien species in another.

*Opposite *is many types of opposites. Opposites can be symmetrical or non-symmetrical. A man may hold an item in one hand, and the same type of item in the other; the items, as well as the man's hands, are paired. Pairs are opposites, but then there is also the unpaired that's contrary to the paired. A man may hold a different item in each hand, or hold the same item differently.

*Trinity *is the dimension of difference; a dimension that's only opposite is the opposite-dimension. A mother and father create one, or multiple children. When opposite genders want to move on from love, and into family, they must produce a child. For a single human, reproduction may be improbable; however, a binary relationship between heart and mind, allows for creation of ideas and actions.

*Equality* encompasses all prior dimensions, as one. It is a state of equilibrium that acts as a second one-dimension. A good picture to describe the equality-dimension, is the Vitruvian Man by Leonardo Da Vinci. The position a man stands in is always in equilibrium with the other dimensions, but a man also has the choice to be in a position that is equal with himself.

*Imperfection* has two forms; it can be in evil light or in good light. Humans can be of varying, precise beauties but humans also have differing views on beauty. The imperfection-dimension is anti to the equality-dimension!

*Accuracy*-dimension is infinitely precise. A skilled archer may hit a target In it's centre one-hundred percent of the time. An honest man may tell the truth one-hundred percent of the time. A man of any skill level may miss, and may deviate from their skill. There are varying degrees of accuracy; the accuracy-dimension is accurate half of the time, the other half it's passive.

To conclude, this list is non-comprehensive; there are more dimensions. Knowledge of dimensions is helpful for our imagination; it helps us to imagine above the norm, or stabilize with it.
*Visualization*

_“”_
In this chapter I'll present the method of visualization. It will be short but sweet. Consider the prior chapters if you want to produce higher quality visualizations.

A visualization is not a hallucination; a hallucination is not an image-projection, it's an image-delusion.

To visualize, one must treat the mind almost universally, as the sensory data that's encompassed in one's own consciousness. In this mind-space, an image or frames of imagery can be projected.

Visualization consists foremost of R.E.M – rapid-eye movement. R.E.M has it's own rules, such as, the focal point cannot be, metaphorically, the canvass on which the visualization can be painted. We can imagine anywhere external to the focal point, including behind us and below our focus.

Visualizations can be created from scratch, from a memory projected, encompassing multiple, functional natures, or some combination of both. When creating from scratch, simplicity is not always the best option, and it can take some effort. Try imagining a tree behind you. On it's own, it's not much substance! So, now try dirt below you, and a blue sky above you – try adding birds that rule the sky in autumn, as leaves fall to the ground. You can also imagine this whole scene as a projection, with yourself as part of the imagery.

The levels of visualization vary. For example, imagining yourself as a hero with weapons, can have varying degrees of focus. Dual wield two guns, and take control of your instruments, pinpoint the view so that it makes the visualization aesthetically pleasing, as you may see in a film or game.

Quality of visualization can be dependent on feelings that come and go; listening to music helps, being patient helps, mediation helps and there are other techniques. A lot of the time you can visualize in high-quality, but you may lack the energy, and choose not to visualize at all.

To conclude, visualization helps to boost creativity and can stimulate the mind. The guide is short, and the method can be described much more intricately. This is the conclusion of this document.


----------



## -xXx- (May 18, 2016)

i am curious about the the non-fiction category selection.
can you elaborate?


----------



## Plasticweld (May 18, 2016)

*There are a few obstacles that we must surpass for ourselves to flourish. The first is mental illness. All humans have had, at some point, a mental illness; diagnosed by separation from natural thought, and not by man-made doctrine that assesses a less natural thought-process, Government life.

*I completely disagree with this premise so it makes no sense for me to read on.  Technically I see no nits, formatted well and you made a real effort to support your theory, but for the reader to go on it must accept your statement.  You might want to present your information and then draw the conclusion verses making a statement first.  Allow the reader to formulate an opinion, you may get more converts that way...if nothing else more people willing to wade though it.


----------



## QuadHelix (May 18, 2016)

-xXx- said:


> i am curious about the the non-fiction category selection.
> can you elaborate?



It's in my belief it is non-fiction. It isn't pro-academician, but it's in my belief academia is half-nonsense.

I think the explanation, as to why my theorizes are so bizarre, is that I believe I'm living in the real world whilst others are lost. I wrote another theory about why Mental Illness diagnosis is incorrect, and I have progressed from that, and where I'm at now is assuming that's correct. I should have included it in this theory, for not everyone has the same knowledge.

I need to elaborate on my points. Criticism noted.

I encourage everyone to ' wade through it ', with a pinch of salt. 

Agree for the sake of agreeing; put what you think is correct aside, or scrutinize it, because the foundation to this theory is a gem indeed.


----------



## escorial (May 19, 2016)

one should always approach these pieces as very personal pov's by the author and while one might not agree on many angles the feeling is I enjoyed the content and found it well spaced and open...I enjoyed it..cool


----------



## -xXx- (May 19, 2016)

i would classify this as speculative fiction.

i can believe that the contact of my arm with the top of the table
proves that everything is me in extension, but that does not make it fact.

don't take this wrong, your subject matter is important to me.
got source citations?


----------



## QuadHelix (May 19, 2016)

-xXx- said:


> i would classify this as speculative fiction.
> 
> i can believe that the contact of my arm with the top of the table
> proves that everything is me in extension, but that does not make it fact.
> ...



Well, I classify it as fact.

Your analogy doesn't make sense to me, care to explain why it relates?

I'm afraid we're not allowed to debate this in this forum.

You're welcome to take it to PM.


----------



## -xXx- (May 19, 2016)




----------



## QuadHelix (May 19, 2016)

-xXx- said:


>





> Your analogy doesn't make sense to me, care to explain why it relates?



Or are you just smiling to agonize me? 

*Tut*


----------



## -xXx- (May 19, 2016)

no debate intended, but do feel free to pm regarding any inquiries.
my questions had to do with classification of genre.
i think you have addressed that.



QuadHelix said:


> *Imagination*
> 
> In creative circumstances, it's beneficent, and more intelligent, to be peaceful even in incorrect thought.



you selected the non-fiction category because you believe the content to be true.



-xXx- said:


> i can believe that the contact of my arm with the top of the table
> proves that everything is me in extension, but that does not make it fact.



i can imagine many things which are the end product of not-impossible-logic.
(such as the intermingling of my arm with the table or pink zebras)
i can lose my ability to distinguish between the things which are logic and are
not-impossible-logic.
(in this case, i'll call it significant digits for simplicity or wondering where the pink zebras are)
i can internalize the no-longer-distinguishable-end-products-of-not-impossible-logic
and can manifest the belief/behavior criteria identified as indicative of a mental illness.
(idiopathic fear of termites, demanding the pink zebras be found and protected)

you believe this is a non-fiction piece.

non-fiction per wiki:
*Nonfiction or non-fiction is content (often, in the form of a story) whose creator, in good faith, assumes responsibility for the truth or accuracy of the events, people, and/or information presented.*

do you intend to cite sources?

the inquiries were sincere, and were on-topic.
i'll watch for the citation response.


----------



## QuadHelix (May 19, 2016)

-xXx- said:


> no debate intended, but do feel free to pm regarding any inquiries.
> my questions had to do with classification of genre.
> i think you have addressed that.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but I can't fathom what point you're trying to make...

The quote you took from my writing was fine, in my opinion; maybe you've misunderstood it.

You lost me when you tried to explain your analogy.

No need for citations, I doubt there would be anyone out there who has researched similar concepts.

You'll just have to trust me, other people did.

The citation you're looking for is an 'expert' opinion on this subject. I'm the most expert in the world on this subject.

I believe it was written clearly and logically, in this format: the house is red, it's a red house.

Blah blah blah 'natural mental illness'; blah blah blah 'separation from natural thought'. I need to elaborate on some points, as Plasticweld mentioned.

In the famous words of "The Weeknd"


> Forget what yooou know...
> Make yourself at hooome...
> Cause baby when I'm finished with ya',
> You won't wanna go out-- siiiide.



I stand by this theory whether or not I have support. If it gets moderated, it gets moderated. I leave the forum, because I don't want a natural mental illness. Why would I want to be plagued by people like xXx's agonizing smile for the rest of my time here, being imaginative and creative?

I honestly hope that's not the case...


----------



## Plasticweld (May 23, 2016)

I think the problem arises when you have made statements that you are claiming to be true, "hence" the question is this Non-Fiction. There are two ways to clear things up,  use the phrases "In my experience or have noticed or as xXx asked, to cite your research.   I am pretty sure it is not intended in any other manner and would  not read more into it than what was asked for, and as always you can always discuss this by pms and do it in a friendly way.  I would encourage you to keep posting and sharing your ideas, there are few places that have the combined intellect to bounce ideas off of like the WF.  While that is a great feature the purpose of the NF section is to be able to share you concepts in writing and to be able have other writers help you with the process of making your words be as effective as possible....Bob


----------

